# Homier router collet



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I just received the router and right out of the box the collet is actually a compression fitting and not a collet. Is this what all routers use? (I doubt).
Can anyone recommend a collet to replace this with?


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh yah. Forgot to mention the bit doesn't run true. The longer it runs the worse it angles the bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

petersenj20

You didn't say what brand the router is but I would put it back in the box and take it back and get a replacement.
You don't want the router bit to come out and chase you around the shop. 

Is this one a BLUE HDC router ? , you got off eBay ?
If so some have a split sleeve and when your run the nut down it will lock on to the router bit or to say it should.

Bj


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

It is the HDC router. I bought from Homier. I wasn't expecting a lot from this thing since so cheap, but would like to at least get to use it. sending back and paying shipping really would cost more than the router. 
Are collets standard size to where I could buy at a local store like Sears or HD maybe?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lets run you through the basics on routers. Many home owner type routers use a split shaft and compression nut to hold the bit. This is not a problem. First rule: Always have the router switched off and UNPLUGGED when changing bits. When inserting the bit make sure you slide it all the way in and then pull it out about 1/8". This allows the nut to tighten properly. Bits must be clean and free of rust to be safe. Never use oil / WD 40 unless you clean it off completely. If your bit is damaged in any way replace it. You really dont want a chunk of metal spinning at 20K RPM to come loose and hit you; this is like being shot with an elephant gun. Clamp your wood securely before routing. Use a slow even speed as you move the router. Move the router in a counter clockwise direction on the outside of a board, clockwise on an inside cut. Cut across the end grain of the board first, then with the grain to prevent tear out.(This is reversed if you are making an inside cut) Never try to remove more than 1/4" of material in a single pass. To remove more than this do it in multiple passes. The best way to become a professional is to act like one by wearing safety glasses and hearing protection, with no exceptions!
In answer to your other question no, you can not change your router to use a regular collet. The split shaft design has been around for many years and will work fine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well as you know Sears and HomeDepot go by numbers that's to say if you don't have a standard router they are lost and it's not one of the items that would be just on the shelft you can just pick out.

Woodcraft and other supplies have replacement collets but again it's a number thing I guess you could send off for some and take a chance they will work but it's a real LONG shot.
When they made the router they put in a morse taper in the motor shaft for the collet you now have and it should hold the router bit ,if not don't take a chance with it, if the bit comes out when you are using the router you just may have one with your name on it not to say anything about the bit coming up in the stock when you are making a cut with it.
It's called making firewood the quick way or how to put a dado slot in your hand.
The collet MUST BE THE RIGHT ONE for the tool.

This is what I would do, put in back in the box and just let it be and call it a well learned lession, don't buy cheap routers.

Good Luck and have a good weekend 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The only HDC router listed on the web site is a trim router. Is this the model you have?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Visteonguy has a router like that.. He can probably tell you what you want to know..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Is this your router ?

http://www.homier.com/detail.asp?Se...CnetOZ/0dmFrfPco+d0it81aJ&dpt=&cat=&sku=02528

By the way 40.oo bucks is 40.oo bucks, ship it back and get you money back and then take the money and take a trip to HD/Rockler/Sears/Lowes/Ace Hardware/etc. and play with one then take it home.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

aniceone2hold

This is the trim router I have. It cost 10 bucks. I understand you get what you pay for. Rule #1. I have however read on this site that people have had good success so I went ahead and bought it. I stopped at Lowes and picked up a collet for a rotozip and thought I had a winner. The nut with the roto has different threads and the collet is too long so will not work. 

I guess I was expecting a collet more like on a dremel. 3 or 4 grooved morse taper.

I looked at the collet closer again today. It is split (normal I guess) but it has been drilled off center thus throwing off the bits. I will try to get Homier to replace.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike AxlMyk

I just came across this you may want to take a look at it, just for kicks. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h1195
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H1195/images

http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=plans&submit.x=8&submit.y=13

Mike AxlMyk
Retired FoMoCo Tradesman

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...park-com-september-2006-contest-100_1700s.jpg

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Petersenj20, They should replace your tool, and they should eat the shipping costs to return the defective unit. If they do not, send me a private message with details of who you spoke with and the reason they wont provide you with a proper unit. I have had some success dealing with problem merchandise for other members.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice lighthouse BJ. I enjoy browsing through The Winfield Collection. They offer collections of full size plans, individual plans and a club to get regular mailings. They are located in Fenton, MI., not far from me. Here is a link to them: http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/
Of late I have seen new variations on the old "3 logs lashed so they look like a pier with a seagull perched on top." One of these had a solar light on the highest of the 3 logs. If possible I will get a photo of it tomorrow. This should be a message to members to take photo's of items you think other members may be interested in.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I'll let you know after the weekend.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I spoke with Homier about replacing this. They are sending a new one and I don't even have to return the old one. Should be here in 5-7 working days.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm always glad to hear when a vendor stands behind their product like that. Sounds to me like good business sense. Let us know how the replacement works.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

petersenj20 said:


> I spoke with Homier about replacing this. They are sending a new one and I don't even have to return the old one. Should be here in 5-7 working days.


Very good!!

You will have a spare for Parts when the new one falls apart... 

Don't expect great things to come out of it... Hope they do...

Good luck!


----------



## skiville (Jan 16, 2007)

how do i change from a split 1/4" to a 1/2 collet on a craftsman router?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I want to update this Homier router thread a bit.. I bought one a couple weeks ago, and the collet was a piece of junk.. I called Homier, and they sent a whole new router in 4 days.. That one had a good collet in it.. Not bad for $17, shipping included..

In the meantime, I had a piece of brass rod with a 1/4" hole in it.. I chucked it in the drill press, and using a file, I made a new collet.. Works great.. Now I have 2 routers for $17..


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I guess I should have reported something back on this. Both of these routers work well now.... I picked up a Hitachi trim router collet that fits. I'm using these routers in my homemade router table. (First real successful project)


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hitachi eh? Where did you get the collet from?
My table was my first project also.. Lots of fun building it..


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

A buddy had an extra. Might try a repair center.


----------

